# cousin gets his first collar!



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

He shot this bird with 5 others on a jump shoot


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

Very nice, congrats on the collar guys :beer:


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Good job


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Why is is wearing Scentlok to goose hunt?? :lol: :rollin: Any info. on when and where it was banded?

Alex


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

U sure he didn't call it in with them calls around his neck??


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

MnDiver said:


> U sure he didn't call it in with them calls around his neck??


damn it you beat me to it. :jammin:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

E-Bay #1 customer!


----------



## the wack stack (Mar 10, 2009)

:beer: wow nice job been working on one of those for a long time few and far between! as far as the e bay comment get a life and get in the field and hunt maybe you will shoot some bands like the rest of the dedicated waterfowlers.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

And so it begins :eyeroll:


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Leo Porcello said:


> E-Bay #1 customer!


 ok, how do you figure that was bought on ebay?
I smell a little jelousy! :beer:


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

goosegrinder said:


> Any info. on when and where it was banded?
> 
> Alex


I'll let you know after school!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

congrats. It is funny that he has a honker and duck call lanyard on for a schnee sneak :lol:

I can't wait until I become a dedicated waterfowler and can shoot bands!


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

USAlx50 said:


> congrats. It is funny that he has a honker and duck call lanyard on for a schnee sneak :lol:
> 
> I can't wait until I become a dedicated waterfowler and can shoot bands!


Your days will come!


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Congrats on the collar!!!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Nice..

I've been working to become a dedicated waterfowler.
Now I know a lanyard full of bands is what I need to become one. 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

dblkluk said:


> Nice..
> 
> I've been working to become a dedicated waterfowler.
> Now I know a lanyard full of bands is what I need to become one.
> Thanks for the help!


How else are we supposed to know? oke:


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

dblkluk said:


> Nice..
> 
> I've been working to become a dedicated waterfowler.
> Now I know a lanyard full of bands is what I need to become one.
> Thanks for the help!


Its called putting in the time to hunt.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

How much time would you say is enough?


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I wonder how much money I have to spend on Ebay bands to fill my lanyard so I can become a dedicated waterfowl hunter. Honestly though, why is he wearing his lanyard in a picture of a sneak? Just to show off?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

jonesy12 said:


> dblkluk said:
> 
> 
> > Nice..
> ...


It's all about the size of your gun? :huh:

or maybe that my pile of birds is higher than your pile? oke:


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I would have to say the combination of those 3......


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

jonesy12 said:


> I would have to say the combination of those 3......


Definitely


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

Oh geeze....you guys never quit


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

People on here need to grow up.

I bring my calls with me everytime i hunt no matter what. Its just a habbit. Is that wrong or something? wow

Give'm a break


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> People on here need to grow up


 So,when does one become a dedicated grown up?? :stirpot:

Alex


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

congrats on the band guys :beer:


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Pretty sweet, I'm jealous!!

Congrats on the collar!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Fish on!!!


----------



## SEEK &amp; DECOY (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey isn't that one of the guys in the Avery picts ( The South Dakota Show ) ??? If it isn't it sure does look like him My question is , if your huntin over a rig like that, why in the hell would you be sneakin um??? :roll:


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

SEEK & DECOY said:


> Hey isn't that one of the guys in the Avery picts ( The South Dakota Show ) ??? If it isn't it sure does look like him My question is , if your huntin over a rig like that, why in the hell would you be sneakin um??? :roll:


Well, we were on our way home and got about 5 miles from my house and there were like 5000 snow geese feeding by the edge of the fence line, so we took the opportunity to take a few more, and what do you know, he got lucky and got himself a neck collar.


----------



## DonkeyCart (Mar 1, 2005)

And they lived happily every after.....THE END.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I've never laughed so hard from the first picture to the last comment. Great thread guys! Top 10 on Nodak IMO! 
:lol: :lol:

If this is his first collar what are the two blue things on his lanyard? Penguin tarsus bands?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

If they were penguin tarsus bands they would be EXTREMELY rare. They stopped putting blue tarsus bands on penguins over 10 years ago.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

USAlx50 said:


> If they were penguin tarsus bands they would be EXTREMELY rare. They stopped putting blue tarsus bands on penguins over 10 years ago.


Yes they are rare. My uncle and I did manage to get TWO blue tarsus bands on this hunt though. Crazy. (pic taken with camera phone)


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Are those Magellan, chinstraps or Maccoroni? I've heard of a few tarsus bands coming off of Fairy penguins but those of course are pink.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

They are cross breeds between the Emperor and Chinstrap. The shade of black on them though really makes them look like Africans.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

franchi said:


> USAlx50 said:
> 
> 
> > If they were penguin tarsus bands they would be EXTREMELY rare. They stopped putting blue tarsus bands on penguins over 10 years ago.
> ...


let me know when you go on another one of those hunts. im down. looks like a blast.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

I hear DSD is coming out with a new line of penguin dekes. Super-realistic!


----------



## swedeole (May 21, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nothing like fresh penguin steaks on the grill......


----------

